
Heartbleed Bug: How to memorise a new password - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-26969276
======
DanAndersen
I wish the article had more strongly advocated using password managers like
LastPass or KeePass. Mnemonic tools are useful but the main point of failure
for many is using the same password in many different places, which will
inevitably happen as the number of logins grows. I feel more secure not
knowing what most of my passwords are, and letting LastPass generate and
manage them for me (with a long and strong password memorized for LastPass, of
course).

